# Looking for Cornwallis Buds 1989 #8943 9 PL.



## Argento102 (20 Mar 2004)

Hi guys. I think its about time I looked up some old buddies.  CFB Cornwallis Course #8943
                  9 Platoon
 Was anyone stationed there in 1989?. 
 My name is Darren Johns, and Im looking for old RCR or PPCLI buddies that I lost contact with.
ANY help would be eternally appreciated. We were the last platoon to use the FN rifle. 
 Thx guys, Darren

Anyone heard of Sam Oldfield (PPCLI) ?


----------



## Slim (20 Mar 2004)

I was there in ‘89. 6 platoon (Suicide Six). I can‘t remeber the course number though (8928 I think)...I went on to the LDSH in Calgary after getting out of there.

Slim


----------



## Argento102 (20 Mar 2004)

Nice to meet you brother. Hope the food was good    TTYS D.

"Peace through superior firepower"


----------



## brin11 (23 Mar 2004)

I‘m going to continue this thread and hope the author doesn‘t mind...post your course, maybe there are others around.

Here‘s mine:  8845, 10 platoon.


----------



## Argento102 (23 Mar 2004)

I dont mind at all. Keeping in touch with our fellow patriots is why I started the post.

  "Sticks and stones...."


----------



## homerjsimpson (26 Mar 2004)

8921 Basic - 8905 Btl School


----------



## emmy3390 (3 Sep 2005)

my course #8936 7platoon(savage seven) anyone from this course? let me know thanks!


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Sep 2005)

8002 "dirty dozen" 12 Pl ....God, I'm old...


----------



## X Royal (4 Sep 2005)

7836 here. 9 platoon. Arrived there this weekend 27 years ago. That fall at Cornwallis was almost entirerly overcast and damp.


----------



## Calculator Jockey (14 Sep 2005)

Crse 8906 (February) - 12 Platoon - barracks were beside the Protestant church and across the street from the Base Commander's house.

Plt WO was WO Northrup - RCR fella with a good sense of humour dealing with us Recruits LMAO

Anybody remember MCpl Marsh (aka Little Hitler as us Recruits called him)?


----------



## JamestheGiant (17 Dec 2005)

8903 here!  Our barracks was Terra Nova, right next to the main road a few hundred yards from the front gates and just up over the hill from that damned parade square! Anyone from this course???  I remember MCpl Marsh.  Little Hitler he was. My fondest memory was hearing "Gas, Gas, Gas!!" for the first time......


----------



## kincanucks (17 Dec 2005)

7902  8 pl down by the water.  How I miss the Green and Gold and the Clemensport Legion.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Dec 2005)

7815  8 Platoon, down by the water also .....


----------



## dirtnco (17 Dec 2005)

8438 Six pl. Had Mcpl Tim Grifiths PPCLI,Sgt Tom? Ogden RCHA as staff> In all 167 inf wannabes and 1 avn tech (poor sod). Arrived Sept 13 84 Grad Nov 21, Then off to Pet for the fun and games.

Pro Patria


----------



## Slim (17 Dec 2005)

> Anybody remember MCpl Marsh (aka Little Hitler as us Recruits called him)?



I remember Leo Marsh, aka Little Hitler. Never had him as an NCO though. Still word gets around.

I also rember going to the Green and Gold for the first time with boots bloused.


----------



## Cansky (17 Dec 2005)

8746 1 Plt then posted back to Cornwallis as a medic in 88.  Remember Leo Marsh well.  He is now a firefighter, unsure of where or if still in.  Last saw him in Edmonton back in 96.


----------



## extanker (17 Dec 2005)

8842    Oct17,1988 to Dec 16, 1988
12 platoon
 " We Reign in this Domain"
Mixed bag of Navy,Artillery and Armoured....
Had W/O Northrup as well....
MCpl White...
little french recruit....Servais I believe. That boy could do push/sit ups like nobody I have ever seen since. 
But get him to run 1/4 mile and he passed out every time....remember that guys?


----------



## Cloud Cover (11 Jan 2006)

8430: 11 Platoon, "c squad" - top of the hill in the House of the Rising Sun. MS Hoy (O'Boats.), Mcpl Spence (PPCLI).


----------



## curtissw (20 Feb 2006)

8919 - nine platoon was the last to use the fn riffles 
perhaps you had to carry them around and make bang bang noises.....


----------



## Slim (21 Feb 2006)

curtissw said:
			
		

> 8919 - nine platoon was the last to use the fn riffles
> perhaps you had to carry them around and make bang bang noises.....



I went through in 8930 and we had FN's.

I never saw a C-7 till battleschool.


----------



## Mr.Wilson (5 Mar 2006)

8917 here 2 Pl. I would also like to hear from any of my former crse mates. Boy what a mistake getting out (young and foolish I call it). But I have a good job and life with alot of good memories of the military.
Matthews is the last name if you were on course 8917, feel free to contact me.


----------



## Private Lewis (18 Oct 2015)

I was 8904. Suicide Six! It was January, Super Cold. MCPL Pedrosa, MCPL Pinn, Mcpl Griffiths,(Mean crazy lady) a couple of Master Bombardiers?! 😊  there were only 7 of us females, that graduated at the end of our 10 weeks, along with about 100 guys! They cut off all our hair.  What a experience, what a adventure. Our 12 mile march back in March thaw. The Devil Made us Do it! (Motto)


----------

